# Cherries a Poppin'....glance at a new world



## N2TORTS (Mar 20, 2012)

Well .... imagine that ...this little cherry head couldnt wait to see the world that awaits him . A remarkable 104 days - lay to hatch. By far the earliest time frame I've ever produced a hatchlin' cherry~













JD~


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 20, 2012)

God, I love that!


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats JD, looking great!


----------



## Ashliewood (Mar 20, 2012)

So amazing!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats, outstanding!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 21, 2012)

exoticsdr said:


> God, I love that!



Thanks Doc! ....... Me too! ! ! !


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 21, 2012)

So amazing!


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 21, 2012)

The miracle of life, so very cool to see this happening. Congrats JD..


----------



## Tropical Torts (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats! Man, you just have all the luck! ONLY 104 DAYS!!!!!! thats truly incredible! I have to ask, what are your incubation techniques?


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 21, 2012)

jrcrist4 said:


> Congrats! Man, you just have all the luck! ONLY 104 DAYS!!!!!! thats truly incredible! I have to ask, what are your incubation techniques?



Well John...I dunno about luck ....I was starting to wonder myself. Last year eggs hatched around 145-158 days .....this year I have some in for 151 and nadda ...and this lil guy pops out at 104? He has two more in his clutch.....we shall see?...In the last 5 months a got 42 eggs out of 3 females thus far. 

wish me luck ..
JD~


----------

